
Show HN: GitPitch 2.0 – Markdown Presentations on Git.* - gitpitch
https://medium.com/@gitpitch/announcing-gitpitch-2-0-27b10627a984
======
Dowwie
GitPitch looks very useful. Love the code walkthrough feature.

This reminds me of a similar project, remarkjs:
[https://github.com/gnab/remark](https://github.com/gnab/remark)

One feature I really enjoy from remark is the 'P' key toggle for presenter
mode. It doesn't seem to be available yet for gitpitch. :-|

